# My 2001 maxima paint, is it metalic or pearl?



## mrL (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a 2001 Maxima and the paint code under the hood says BV3 and 2 sites I have found to buy paint for it each say different things. One says that it is a Pearl and the other says it s a Metallic. One says it is a "Light Blue Metallic clear coat", which i have always thought it was, but it does have a different look at times depending on the sun/shade. The other site says it is "Satin Blue Pearl". Both have the BV3 as the code for the color. Does any one here know which it is ? Is there a Nissan number I can call to find out? Thanks...


----------

